# Headless Rabbit.



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 17, 2008)

I was back putting out corn for the daily deer in my yard, when I found a dead rabbit with no head. It was a pretty good size too.

Didn't have a head whatsoever. House cat? Yote?
I figure a varmint animal like a yote would have taken the whole thing...

What do ya'll think?

I'd like to kill whatever it is, since I've got small dogs that could fall victim if left unattended.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I was back putting out corn for the daily deer in my yard, when I found a dead rabbit with no head. It was a pretty good size too.
> 
> Didn't have a head whatsoever. House cat? Yote?
> I figure a varmint animal like a yote would have taken the whole thing...
> ...


 
Had to be a Wookelar....


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll post some pics of Windingo when I kill him


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 17, 2008)

it was that Goth kid that lives next door listening to Marilyn Manson and playing violent video games.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 17, 2008)

Typical of a great horned owl to eat the head first.  If interrupted...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well,
the owl makes sense, it did happen at night. I was out there yesterday before the snow and it wasn't there.

Hmm..I hope it's a cat...


----------



## maker4life (Jan 17, 2008)

We used to have a cat that would leave at our door just like that . I don't know why but she would kill it eat the head then leave the rest for me to clean up .


----------



## CAL (Jan 17, 2008)

a house cat will do the same thing!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 17, 2008)

You know of course that cats are of a higher intellect than dogs...perhaps he ate the head and was leaving you the best part.  A gift.

(_I know I'm asking for it here.  _


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> You know of course that cats are of a higher intellect than dogs...perhaps he ate the head and was leaving you the best part.  A gift.
> 
> (_I know I'm asking for it here.  _



Cats aren't that nice.  It would have left the part with the cute little cotton ball attached

House cat probably.  A yote NEVER would have done that.


----------



## Robk (Jan 17, 2008)

ummm, rabbit skull candle holder making trolls?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 17, 2008)

The cat is offering itself as a sacrifice if I see it again.


----------



## tcward (Jan 17, 2008)

Neighbors trying to tell you something!


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Did you check the stove for a pot boiling the head, ala "Fatal Attraction"?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 17, 2008)

Years ago I saw a Great Horned Owl swoop down and grab a cat by the head and keep on going. The head was completely seperated from the body which was left there kicking like crazy.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 17, 2008)

Neighbors might be a little bitter since out parties are always noisy (10 gauge cannon makes a racket!)


----------



## secondseason (Jan 17, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Had to be a Wookelar....




Wookelar?  Did Chevy Chase say that in a movie?


----------



## one_shot (Jan 17, 2008)

Panther


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Years ago I saw a Great Horned Owl swoop down and grab a cat by the head and keep on going. The head was completely seperated from the body which was left there kicking like crazy.



I'm thinking...Bull poop


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 17, 2008)

I would say a cat because ours does it all the time......


----------



## huntfish (Jan 17, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I was back putting out corn for the daily deer in my yard, when I found a dead rabbit with no head. It was a pretty good size too.
> 
> Didn't have a head whatsoever. House cat? Yote?
> I figure a varmint animal like a yote would have taken the whole thing...
> ...



Saw your avatar and head exploded.....


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 18, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> You know of course that cats are of a higher intellect than dogs...(_I know I'm asking for it here.  _



Smokey told me she cannot BELIEVE any Woodyite would make that crazy allegation! 

Sue


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't see how a house cat could take down a rabbit this size. This thing was pretty darn big. And then to see that its head was ripped clean off.

I've been at a friends house and seen a body of a rabbit in his front yard that had no head either, same thing. No injuries to the body, just the lack of head.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 18, 2008)

You didn't wake up with a rabbit head on the pillow next to you?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope...no rabbit head...maybe that's why I'm not hungry this morning.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 18, 2008)

meats inda head.....


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Jan 18, 2008)

Ichabod Crane.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

HorseCreekHunter said:


> Ichabod Crane.



He ate eggs, not rabbit heads.

In the cartoon at least.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 18, 2008)

It was the rare Marie Antoinette rabbit.
they are best eaten with cake.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably a cat.
 Our cat does that. He has only killed a couple of rabbits over the years but many squirrels. All have ended up on my front porch with no head. He loves to bring us headless gifts.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

gordylew said:


> It was the rare Marie Antoinette rabbit.
> they are best eaten with cake.



Mmmmmmm......rabbit cake


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 18, 2008)

All kidding and joking aside, cats do bring there Masters "gifts" of dead snakes, mice, moles, birds, squirrels, you name it.  Ours used to killed little grass snakes and she would line them up like pencils in a row on the patio.  One time she went a little to far and tried to bring my Mother a gift of a live squirrel in the house!!  It got to where we would listen to her "meow" and if she sounded like she had a mouthful we wouldn't open the door.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just don't see how a cat could have done this. This thing was LARGE! I'll bet the neck on the rabbit was as big around as a mason jar.

How would a house cat do that? Not to mention break the spine and take the head with it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I just don't see how a cat could have done this. This thing was LARGE! I'll bet the neck on the rabbit was as big around as a mason jar.
> 
> How would a house cat do that? Not to mention break the spine and take the head with it.



I had a small "Stray" cat we adopted and it had kittens years ago.  When I came one day, it had killed a rabbit that was nearly twice its size, and had just started eating it at the head.  They can kill BIG critters.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 18, 2008)

*A Confession*

I chowpped the wabbit!  Wanna make swomthin' of it?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I chowpped the wabbit!  Wanna make swomthin' of it?



Busted! You rat bastad!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe a poached jackalope. The scumbags took just the head and horns.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 18, 2008)

Chris I told you about shooting rabbit with those 10mm+P rounds! Make it's head pop like a grape!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Chris I told you about shooting rabbit with those 10mm+P rounds! Make it's head pop like a grape!



I just couldn't help myself....

When you going to the range again? I've got Monday off work, and was thinking about celebrating with a range trip.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 18, 2008)

Prolly a woompas cat , they 'r mean like that .


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I came home today, and the dead rabbit had been moved from where I threw it. I'm going to watch the area and hopefully find out what it is.

Nothing a little .22 pellet rifle can't handle.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Jan 19, 2008)

that is so weird earlier in November I found the same thing on the edge of a field I was hunting,it had me wondering.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 19, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Owl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I think an OWL, as they catch my rabbits all the time in my Starting pens, and take the heads, and leave me a perfectly good, headless rabbit?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## JSnake (Jan 19, 2008)

Earlier this year I found a headless rabbit carcass delicately placed in a crevice of a rock outcropping...I figured it was probably from some kind of bird as well.


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 24, 2008)

our cats growing up would kill squirels like crazy, they would only eat the head....never the rest of it...seen them doing that for many many yrs..


----------



## littleSureShot (Jan 24, 2008)

You are all full of it! It's called an odd six!!!! (nice shot by the way )
Kaytie


----------



## dapper dan (Jan 26, 2008)

a WOOKALAR, is a half man , half pig, witha big snout and tusks, they are said to suck the brains out of a man's head right through his nose. The movie was "Private eyes" with tim conway and Don Notts. Does anybody else remember the clock gun , that went off every hour. A true classic.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jan 27, 2008)

Whitefeather said:


> Maybe a poached jackalope. The scumbags took just the head and horns.







I'm  voting for the cat...
Just about all of my "gifts" from the cat are left at the back door and headless.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 27, 2008)

bet its that one darned cougar running up and down the state. he sure gits around dont he?


----------

